
Twitter Is Going to Limit the Visibility of Tweets from People Behaving Badly - coloneltcb
https://www.buzzfeed.com/alexkantrowitz/twitter-behavior-tools
======
drngdds
It seems bad that huge centralized social networks like Twitter have such
societal influence and can unilaterally decide to do stuff like this, and all
users can do is trust them not to fuck it up.

There's an obvious way around this: use a decentralized, open source social
network like Mastodon or Pleroma instead. You don't have to trust any one
group not to screw things up, because you can just switch instances or forks
if they do. But unfortunately, because of network effects, alternative social
networks are not very good for people who care about reaching a very wide
audience.

~~~
mrguyorama
I understand the desire for uncensorable communities like that, but how do you
suggest decentralized systems combat the "un-moderated communities tend
towards hate filled dumpster fires" problem? Even light touch moderated
communities tend to be more cesspool than not.

------
CM30
Don't they already do this? Heard comments about being 'shadowbanned' on
Twitter for years, and it seems like something similar is being used on the
platform right now.

That said, given their current practices for shadow banning range from
politically biased (note how more often it is that a right wing troll gets
banned compared to the left wing one) or broken (seen both innocent accounts
banned and people banned for using the word 'thanks' in a Tweet), this seems
like a bad idea all round.

